
Jetbrains 0xDBE: New Intelligent IDE for DBAs and SQL Developers - wener
https://www.jetbrains.com/dbe
======
msingle
I've been happy using it in the beta program since I have been working with
some old MS SQL Server databases at work on my linux laptop. I do wish their
trigger support would show up, but it's much better than SQL management
studio.

